# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Ali Babacan Kimdir?

## ceyda

ali_babacan.jpg
1967 yılında Ankara'da doğdu. 1985'te TED Ankara Koleji'ni birincilikle bitirdi. 1989 yılında ODTÜ Endüstri Mühendisliği Bölümü'nden, 4.00'lık ortalama ile üniversite birincisi olarak mezun oldu.

1990 yılında Fulbright bursunu kazanarak, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri'ne gitti. 1990 - 1992 yılları arasında ABD Northwestern Üniversitesi Kellogg School'da İşletme dalında yüksek lisans (MBA) yaptı. Yüksek lisans çalışmalarında, Pazarlama, Organizasyon ve Uluslararası İş İdaresi dallarında uzmanlaştı.

1992 - 1994 yılları arasında, Amerika'da finans sektörünün üst düzey yöneticilerine danışmanlık yapan özel bir şirkette danışman olarak çalıştı. 1994 - 2002 yılları arasında Ankara'da ticaretle uğraştı.

2001 yılında AK Parti Kurucu Üyesi ve MKYK üyesi oldu. 19 Kasım 2002 tarihli 58'inci Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti'nde Ekonomiden Sorumlu Devlet Bakanlığı görevine atanmıştır.

2007 seçimlerinde AK pArti2den milletvekili seçildi. Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı olarak kabinede yer aldı. 

Çok iyi derecede İngilizce bilmektedir.

Evli ve üç çocuk babasıdır.

----------

